# Football season!



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, the Giants looked pretty impressive on their first series.

Football.... at long last....


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

FOOTBALL!!
GO BOYS!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2008)

like i said, YEAH STEELERS!!! they're so gonna win!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

luvs said:


> like i said, YEAH STEELERS!!! they're so gonna win!!!


 
I'm sorry luvs......
This is a Browns or any team other than the Steelers thread.....


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2008)

it's on, pacanis!!!

visit me in a browns jersey... you'll be ousted.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 4, 2008)

Just you wait . . . . . 



<------------watch these boys destroy everything in their way. People thought Belichek was running up scores last year. This year I think he's gonna have the opinion that if the score runs up, too bad. It's your teams job to stop the Patriots, not the Patriot's job to not run up the score. The Patriot's job is to win the game and stop your team.


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2008)

you're losing. well, at least, we're winning!!! look at our team!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

BigDog said:


> Just you wait . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> <------------watch these boys destroy everything in their way. People thought Belichek was running up scores last year. This year I think he's gonna have the opinion that if the score runs up, too bad. It's your teams job to stop the Patriots, not the Patriot's job to not run up the score. The Patriot's job is to win the game and stop your team.


 

yeah yeah, I have to hear the same from my son. He HATES cowboys and all about the pat's!!!


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

Hooray! It's finally real football! (I don't like how many pre-season games are played - especially when players are injured!)

At our house, I have:
DH: Die-hard Raider fan (talk about a lose-lose situation...but don't tell him I said that)
Older boy: Browns fan through and through
Younger boy: Jags fan
and me.
I just like football. There are teams I prefer, and others I really hate to see win. I will say though that I have a soft spot for the Bears.
Tonight, I'd rather see Giants over Skins, but I'm not a huge fan of either.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

BigDog said:


> Just you wait . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> <------------watch these boys destroy everything in their way. People thought Belichek was running up scores last year. This year I think he's gonna have the opinion that if the score runs up, too bad. It's your teams job to stop the Patriots, not the Patriot's job to not run up the score. The Patriot's job is to win the game and stop your team.


 
Uhh, Big Dog, nice username aside.....
I watched that all last year.
Until the last game.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 4, 2008)

I will wait until tomorrow to post here.....


----------



## BigDog (Sep 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Until the last game.


 
That's the reason I say what I say. From Belichek all the way down to the water boy, losing the Super Bowl PO'd that team. Belichek tried to fill some holes, and I think practices were all out most of the time. I think this team is going to come in and rip apart everyone that stands in their way, and do so with the score going as high as it will in the course of a game. It's not their problem no one can stop them. There won't be resting people - I think they will play wide open throttle.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aren't the Patriots the ones that had "So many weapons" going into the super bowl? Aren't they also the ones that had some of these weapons declared improper and got fined a bunch? What ever came of that anyway?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 5, 2008)

BigDog said:


> Just you wait . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> <------------watch these boys destroy everything in their way. People thought Belichek was running up scores last year. This year I think he's gonna have the opinion that if the score runs up, too bad. It's your teams job to stop the Patriots, not the Patriot's job to not run up the score. The Patriot's job is to win the game and stop your team.


 

Umm you forgot one thing....  He isnt going to be able to cheat.

Im a realist.  The buccaneers arent going to be doing much of anything and if they win the south again it will be becuase atlanta, carolina and new orleans arent that good.  like last year.

At least with the jets I can see brett farve play.

BTW im stuck working every sunday this year for the football season.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the Saints might bounce back this year..... if Shockey can be a team guy.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 5, 2008)

I just hope my fantasy team does well this year


----------



## pacanis (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a fantasy every year.....
That the Browns will make it to the superbowl


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2008)

Pacanis so does the whole city of Cleveland lol


----------



## homecook (Sep 5, 2008)

You've got that right middie!! We're just all die-hard fans!!

Barb


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 5, 2008)

too bad they just die on the field.  lol  too open


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 5, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well, the Giants looked pretty impressive on their first series.
> 
> Football.... at long last....


 
What a relief for Yankee fans, huh?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Jeeks.  Football season started just in time for Yankee fans.


----------



## NAchef (Sep 5, 2008)

Vikings fan here!


----------



## Mama (Sep 5, 2008)

No one likes college football?......GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Sep 5, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Umm you forgot one thing....  He isnt going to be able to cheat.



They "ran up" the score long after it was alleged they were cheating . . . . .

As for weapons, I think the demise of the Patriots last year was that they gave in to the pressure of setting cruise control instead of going wide open throttle. A mistake I don't think will be repeated this year.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 5, 2008)

well see.

I hope they do i like team thats are high scoring except for when it comes to the spread. lol


----------



## luvs (Sep 7, 2008)

steelers soooooooooooooo won tonite!! look out, steeler opposers!!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry, i don't care one whit who plays or who wins. you guys have fun though.

babe


----------



## The Z (Sep 7, 2008)

jkath said:


> DH: Die-hard Raider fan (talk about a lose-lose situation...but don't tell him I said that)


I'm not sure what you mean. What is the 'lose-lose'?  Lose 'cause he's a die hard fan *and *lose 'cause he's a Raider fan?

Either way, I'm with him... so I guess in your eyes I'm lose-lose, too. 

The Raiders WILL rise from the ashes.  Write it down.  You read it here first.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh man, the one thing I REALLY miss down here is watching football! The NFL just started live streaming their games, so I go to my computer Thursday night; I'm getting ready to watch the opening game (GO REDSKINS! - I know, I know, they're a little pitiful these days) and I open the page and............."This broadcast is not available in Mexico." Arrrggghhh. I may have to break down and get a satellite dish.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 8, 2008)

BigDog said:


> They "ran up" the score long after it was alleged they were cheating . . . . .
> 
> As for weapons, I think the demise of the Patriots last year was that they gave in to the pressure of setting cruise control instead of going wide open throttle. A mistake I don't think will be repeated this year.



Sucks to be the Pats....Brady is done for the year.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I have a fantasy every year.....
> That the Browns will make it to the superbowl


 
I know the feeling - I have the fantasy every year that the Rangers will make it to the World Series ... and I haven't done drugs since college back in the 70's! 

No, seriously - I haven't!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2008)

Flashbacks Michael, flashbacks.....

The Steelers looked very crisp I have to say.
The Browns looked like their old selves, can't string together the good plays either on offense or defense, just flashes of knowing what they are doing.
The Pats, ouch.
The Bills.... when did they get good?
Gotta feel good for Atlanta and their new QB.
McNabb seems back in form in Philly.
Chicago beat Indy? Glad I don't wager anymore.

[[[[sigh]]]]


----------



## BigDog (Sep 8, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Sucks to be the Pats....Brady is done for the year.



Yup, it sure looks that way. At least they got the "W".

This is turning into the biggest test year for the Patriots; we know how good Brady is, now we find out exactly how good Belichek is. He should know the strengths and weaknesses of Matt Cassel and the other backups and have a plan set to how to best use them. It's no secret the loss of Brady is devastating, but it doesn't need to be the end of the season already either.

Time will tell. I don't think there will be too many run ups (of the score) this year though.


----------



## Mama (Sep 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Flashbacks Michael, flashbacks.....
> 
> ...
> Gotta feel good for Atlanta and their new QB.
> ...


 
What a change.  I couldn't stand Michael Vick even before the dogfighting.  This new guy was a breathe of fresh air and he really seemed to pull the team together.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 8, 2008)

Agreed, Mama. Michael Vick, aka Ron Mexico. had a lot of gray areas in his life he either wasn't very adept at camouflaging or didn't seem to care. Arther Blank didn't deserve that. He seems like a great owner.


----------



## Mama (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think he cared...it became pretty obvious what kind of person he was when he was charged with dog fighting and still strutted around with his head held high.


----------

